
SHOW HN: The Shoot - a marketplace for booking local photographers in the UK - The_Shoot
https://theshoot.io
======
mytailorisrich
I feel that the pricing structure will create issues.

A 15% fee payable by customers (not photographers) is huge, IMHO and will give
them an incentive to contact the photographer directly. Also, payment is taken
in full upfront through the site, which would put me off as a customer.

By the way, I could not find any legal information about who "The Shoot" is,
no address, no company number. Personally that always raises red flags.

